# What is in your garden?



## mysnakesau (Feb 20, 2009)

My garden is coming together nicely. I have an old bathtub in my yard that has been full of dirty water and rubbish for yonks. Well thats what I thought. Couple nights ago decided to wander out to see some nightlife of my yard, looking for the croaking frogs and found them absolutely thriving in that bathtub. So I pulled some of the rubbish out and going to pretty it up with plants and stuff just for the frogs. Will get some waterplants, have a solar light to attract bugs to the tub for them to eat and since it is on concrete, I will get some nice leafy pot plants to make a garden around it.


----------



## amazonian (Feb 20, 2009)

Pansies (read: neighbours not the flower type) atm lol


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Feb 20, 2009)

Weeds.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 20, 2009)

Lavender, green tree frogs, an indian smoking a pipe, and a cane toad or 2...


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 20, 2009)

We have lots of frogs here, mostly Verraux and Southern Brown Tree Frogs.
Will put up photo's when I grab the camera


----------



## kandi (Feb 20, 2009)

green frogs,skinks, green tree snakes, toads, wallabies, bandicoots and certain breeds of birds depending on the time of year plus more on random occasions. can't forget the croc in tyto wetlands which is practially my backyard and even more so when we flooded the croc parked itself at coles carpark.


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah rub it in you Queenslanders.


----------



## Sawowie (Feb 20, 2009)

we get turtles, eels, frogs and yabbies in the dam and rbbs and eastern browns around the house. we also get bearded dragons, blue tongues skinks and i once found a gecko in the back bathroom. and of course lots of kangaroos and the occasional echidna and wombat.


----------



## andyscott (Feb 20, 2009)

Garden Dead, no water :x


----------



## sonofmacj81 (Feb 20, 2009)

*garden*

dandelion, southern red and curled leaf mustard greens, kale,rocket,red and green oak leaf lettuce also endive sunflowers and 3 vines which are indeterminate at the present,and of course the common garden skink by the hundreds. The greens are all grown to feed lizards


----------



## LauraM (Feb 20, 2009)

Got heaps of these frogs in my pond about 13 and a few tadpoles.  Love your second frog picture


----------



## LauraM (Feb 20, 2009)

Holy crap sorry about the massive photos


----------



## cris (Feb 20, 2009)

Just a repeat of what i posted on ARF and a bonus water dragon


----------



## cris (Feb 20, 2009)

only five pics per post...


----------



## cris (Feb 20, 2009)

habitat shot




carpet, on the roof not in the garden.


----------



## cris (Feb 20, 2009)

Almost forgot the water dragon


----------



## cris (Feb 21, 2009)

A frog getting owned by a tree snake(from an old post)


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 21, 2009)

poor little frogs you know when its happening as they scream .....i always go out and see  its amazing to watch...feel a bit guilty for the frog but its nature at its best..


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 21, 2009)

Cane toads and plants hahahaha


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 21, 2009)

wow, thanks for sharing all your lovely photos. Chris that is amazing. Are they wild snakes or yours you put there for pics, but that is awesome. Wish i had more in my garden, once it grows more dense hopefully will see some snakes and that.


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 21, 2009)

my garden has got skinks frogs and copperheads


----------



## itbites (Feb 21, 2009)

Cris you're so lucky looks like your garden is an amazing place to find herps...

Whats in mine 3 little devils dog **** & dead grass!


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice pics guys&gals


----------



## cris (Feb 21, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> wow, thanks for sharing all your lovely photos. Chris that is amazing. Are they wild snakes or yours you put there for pics, but that is awesome. Wish i had more in my garden, once it grows more dense hopefully will see some snakes and that.



Yeah they are wild and not posed, the pictures where taken over a few years, mostly near the same pond. I only see snakes occasionally, but there are usually plenty of frogs around though so if i see a snake there is a fair chance it will find frogs if i dont scare it before spotting it. If you can encourage frogs to breed in your yard by providing a pond and cover for them the snakes should turn up eventually.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2009)

Leaf tailed geckos in the front yard, Lesuer's velvet geckos on the back deck, birds, birds and more birds
including two lyrebirds who visit often.

Ring tailed possums (love them), brush tailed possums (mostly hate them), feral deer (definitely hate them) 
echidnas (definitely love them), flying foxed and micro bats (love them both).


----------



## bulionz (Feb 22, 2009)

at my old house we used to get massive monitors about 1 1/2 long to 2 mtr maybe walk past owe front door and guess wat im moving back there its gonna be awesome


----------



## footsoulja (Feb 22, 2009)

we get brown snakes, rbbs, blueys, beardies, swamp wallabies, eastern grey kangaroos, feral deer and foxes, micro bats, lace monitors,water dragons, eastern long neck turtles and wedge tail eagles (its amazing when you see them get a rabbit) thats all i can think of really,

i live between cattai national park and mitchell park so we have heaps of wildlife around. you can go on the environment nsw site and they can tell you all the animals that are found in your area, its usefull if you are trying to find out what you could keep in outdoor enclosures.


----------



## mattG (Feb 22, 2009)

A few noisy locals....


----------



## swaddo (Feb 22, 2009)

well, apart from the neighbours cats :evil: ... we get the occasional nice visitor


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG Matt how cute are they  Wow, wish they'd come to me in droves like that.

I just added ten white cloud minnows to my bathtub and some largish rocks and 2 water plants, and a little bit of duckweed. I want to add some pacific blue eyes, too. I was surprised our local garden shop who also sells fish, has the blueys but they are $6 so I got the minnows for now, they were $2.


----------



## thals (Feb 22, 2009)

Out back we gots a pitty, a sheltie, n a whole heap of yellow grass/clumps of dirt lol


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Feb 22, 2009)

we got lots of baby water dragons that hang around our pool,one sleeps under the pool brush on the wall hehe. ended up with them sometime after this girl stayed the night on my gfs bday(she felt so special lol). she had a lovely swim in the pool, a great dig and then lotsa bubs. and lots and lots of fruit trees, natives and herbs. soon to be vegies


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 22, 2009)

We've had everything from monitors to a koala, echidnas green tree snakes and whip snakes all the time. We even had the last known sighting of some very rare marsupial here. Can't remember the name at the moment though unfortunately, will try to find out. We have a family of about 20 bush turkeys at last count. We get the odd hare and rabbit and fox too. Oh and we've got some bloody big coastal carpets that keep pumping out the babies. I'm 90% sure they're in the roof, but I haven't been bothered to check lately. We get the odd blue tongue and loads of water dragons. There are some babies running around lately. We get the odd rat too, but not very often, the wild carpets do need a meal after all. Oh, and I saw a noisy pitta once. Oh, and we have a few white-headed pigeons, the odd sea eagle, pheasant, and we once befriended a wonga pigeon, who used to fly out of the bush onto our heads, or follow us around attacking our heels.

list just goes on.......


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 23, 2009)

we have a rabbit and lots of bluetounges had to ducks got a fox no more ducks and thankfully the fox is gone now too


----------



## melgalea (Feb 23, 2009)

i have a delinquent child.


----------



## kupper (Feb 23, 2009)

a great dane , last night found a brown snake and felix the lace monitor in the aviary out back


----------



## christo (Feb 23, 2009)

Dogs, dead grass, dust and some parched native plants just clinging to life.


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Been here 3 yrs and i have seen 1 spotted marsh frog and 1 skink. 
PATHETIC!:?
I want to live in Chris's garden!


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah me too Sarah. Serpentors would do too. All that wildlife would be so lovely to have around. I can't wait to for my trees to grow up or at least flowering so I can see some birds come in.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 23, 2009)

Havn't got pics of everything I've found in my suburban yard, but here's a list plus a few pics

(pics below list) 

Snakes: 
Keelbacks (and plenty of them)
Green Tree Snakes
Coastal Carpets
Yellow-Faced Whip Snakes
1 massive Eastern Brown
Red Belly Black
South Eastern Blind Snake

Turtles:
A few diff. species, unsure on which ones though, only have these 2 pics (below)

Lizards: 
Eastern Water Dragons (a **** load too)
Water Skinks
Fence Skinks
Various Garden Skinks
Verreaux's Skinks
Asian House Geckos

Frogs:
Stripped Marsh
Green Tree
Perons Tree
Dainty
Tusked
Stony Creek
Eastern Sedge
Other un-identified calls
And of course, Cane Toads

Birds:
Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoos
Cat Birds (most annoying, it taps on my window and "meows""
Kookaburra's obliviously
Blue Faced Honey Eaters
Noisy Miners
Lewins Honey Eater
Gallahs
Couple of different weird pigeon/dove things

Other: 
Bandicoots
Ring, Brush Tailed Possums, some other weird one, Sugar Gliders.
Various Owls/Frog Mouths

Not going to include all the bugs, too many.

And I'm sure there's others, cant remember them at this stage or don't know their names.

Keelback's
















Green tree Snakes










Massive Cranky Carpet





Turtles (Please ID these for me)
Little Hatchie





Adult found during an afternoon storm










Perons





Eastern Sedge





Tusked





Green Tree Frog





Stony Creek





South-Eastern Blind Snake





Water Dragons




















Water Skink










Fence Skink


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 23, 2009)

haha A Statue?


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL atm a heap of holes and weeds and a fat over excited border collie LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 24, 2009)

I have forestry at the back of my place ..about 25m from the fence line...its just eucalypt gums for the eye to see.(which after what happened in Vic ,it scares me ,thank god we have had a fair bit of rain and the days have not been to ridiculously hot)..I have so many things that venture into our place ..from dingos to possums ,roos and wallabies and other macropods,all types of feathered from eagles to black cockatoos..reptiles its a herpers dream here..we get all types of frogs ...bats...flying fox..koalas...but we also get the feral fox ,catzzzzzzz,rabbits hares,deer ,pigs and asian house geks...AND CANE TOADS.....


----------



## mark83 (Feb 24, 2009)

i have 2 beardies living in the garden atm but i have also had a rbb and green tree snake turn up a couple of times. My dog normally gets rid of them pretty quick though


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Well i've got:
leaf tail geckos, monitors, bluetongues, common froglets, striped marsh, spotted marsh, bleating tree frogs, lorikeets, wallabies, possums, eastern water skink(he suns near the bins in the afternoon sun)
And there's heaps more


----------

